# StP camp at rainbow?



## XlilyX (Jun 12, 2017)

Read some comments referring to a StP camp at nationals this year? I would absolutely love to be a part of that. This will be my first time going to rainbow, a camp full of less trippy hippy folks would be rad! Anyways, is anybody organizing this? If so I would like to help


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Jun 13, 2017)

If you don't want to be around hippies, then why would you go to rainbow?


----------



## XlilyX (Jun 13, 2017)

General curiosity I suppose.


----------



## Naked Lilies (Jun 13, 2017)

lily the kid said:


> Read some comments referring to a StP camp at nationals this year? I would absolutely love to be a part of that. This will be my first time going to rainbow, a camp full of less trippy hippy folks would be rad! Anyways, is anybody organizing this? If so I would like to help



I don't think anybody is organizing it, per se.

Having said that, I plan to be there during seed camp. Wherever I ultimately decide to pitch my tent, I will stick a StP sign nearby (along the main trail). You're welcome to congregate around that.


----------



## Bedheadred (Jun 13, 2017)

I'll be there, love to meet you guys and hang out. I'll be hitching or have found a ride out of Portland to see camp next week.


----------



## ROCKnROT (Jun 14, 2017)

When is nationals? It's in Vermont right? I might stop by if I can overcome the aroma of patchouli


----------



## Bedheadred (Jun 14, 2017)

ROCKnROT said:


> When is nationals? It's in Vermont right? I might stop by if I can overcome the aroma of patchouli


It's the first week of July, will be held in oregon


----------

